# Missy's really not well today - off to the vets



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Really worried about her - her cough and breathing have suddenly got a lot worse
She refused Breakfast and doesn't want to get out of bed 
She was coughing a lot during the night
She also has been having tummy problems over the last couple of months, although she has been putting weight back on in the last few weeks.

Please send us some positive energy 

I had really hoped that we were over the worst of it
She has been bright in herself recently and really enjoying her walks.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck Missy, all fingers and paws crossed here xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh poor Missy 
everything crossed for you here too


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you
Appointments at 11.15 
She just can't seem to get comfy and is making noise everytime she breaths out  as well as having an elevated breathing rate and coughing frequently


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Poor little girl...
Crossed fingers here...!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Get well soon Missy. Big ( ( HUG ) )


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear Missys not well again Fleur. Hoping they can find out whats wrong and get her feeling better soon.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aww poor little one. Vibes on the way to you! hope shes ok.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck gorgeous missy your a little fighter  just fight a little more


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Sending positive vibes your way,I hope Missy is going to be ok.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sending get well wishes, hope the vet can help her poor girl.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor little Missy hope she feels better soon. xxx


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

You can do it, Missy 
She's a tough cookie, you've nothing to worry about, Fleur! X


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope the poor girl is feeling better soon.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  she's a little fighter though .

I hope all is going well at the vets.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They're keeping her in for oxygen therapy, antibiotics and steriod treatment.
Her breathing is to rapid for xrays and she is too unstable for sedation and they don't want to stress her anymore at this stage so won't be taking bloods either
But depending how she responds they may do these later.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes

I cried at the vets 
Saw a lovely lady vet who had also been there the night of the fire and she was far too nice to me and Missy 

It was so horrible to see Missy so depressed today - she was just like when I visited her after the fire


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww bless you both. 

I hope Missy gets better and is home soon.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh poor missy. Sending healing vibes Xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

We are all praying for Missy


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor little girl, I really hope she is better soon, such a sweet little girl.

Thinking of you both and sending hugs


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Missy, she and you have been through so much but as others have said she is a little fighter so we are sending tons and tons of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Get well soon little lady!! Xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fleur said:


> They're keeping her in for oxygen therapy, antibiotics and steriod treatment.
> Her breathing is to rapid for xrays and she is too unstable for sedation and they don't want to stress her anymore at this stage so won't be taking bloods either
> But depending how she responds they may do these later.


Sorry they need to keep her in Fleur I know your worried and probably frantic and the sitting waiting is hell, but she is in the best place where they can help her. Hope shes OK.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm sorry Fleur. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed here she's feeling more settled soon and back home before you know it!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sure the fire and it's after-math are very fresh in your mind right now , but Missy has fought back once , hopefully she can do it again. 
Thoughts and prayers for you both . xxx
So glad the vet was kind and compassionate, you deserve that.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww, bless her...and you! I know how painful the waiting is, I think a lot of us can sympathise with you on that front.

Thinking of you all and wishing dear little Missy a speedy recovery!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Thinking of you, she's in safe hands.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I did not realise she had long standing problems from the fire


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor little mite. She's had a very tough life and still managed to remain a happy little girl. I hope she can shrug this off too


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed here she will be alright and back home with you soon xx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thinking of Missy and you Fleur. A ton of positive vibes are winging their way to Missy.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Keeping everything crossed here for a speedy recovery, I really hope she's on the mend and back home soon.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Thinking of Missy, and you Fleur - best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoping that Missy is feeling much better soon and that she isn't at the vet's for long


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Also sending positive vibes for a speedy recovery


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor little girl, bless her, I hope she is soon back home where she belongs.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Aw bless her, hope she's home again with you soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Any news? ..........


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sending Get Well Soon wishes to Missy.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good and Bad news 
She has responded well to treatment after a worrying downturn just after lunch.
She has eaten (she refused food this morning), toileted, her tail is wagging and she is responding to the staff well. 
However she is not out of the woods yet 
She stabilized enough for X-rays which they sent to a specialist to look over 
Sorry I can't remember the correct terminology or exactly what the vet said 
The X-ray showed fluid built up in the top part of her lungs and around her heart and showed damage to the finer parts of her lungs in this area.
Looks like she has a secondary infection but there is also a real risk of further lung damage, the specialist said lung damage can create more lung damage on going
She is being treated with a diuretic to help shift the fluid but is also on fluids to stop her becoming dehydrated
She is on a very strong antibiotic drip and continuing to receive steroids
She is too fragile to move to the out of hours hospital so a nurse is staying with her at the vets all night to give her 1-2-1 care 
They will ring me in the morning
So worried and very tearful - too many bad memories


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Great about the good news but very sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Come on little love we are all routing for you. I can't imagine how worried you must be at the moment. Hoping she improves overnight, bless her little heart.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok got to do it this time.

*Hugs* OH sends a few too


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

((( hugs ))) getting sent your way hoping for improvement overnight


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor Missy. 

Here's hoping she's strong and can get through this. 

This must be heartbreaking for you.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

All my love to you both xxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got everything crossed her for her , your vets sound great so she's in the best place.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of you Both and fingers crossed for good news in the morning.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thinking of you both with our fingers and paws crossed for a quick recovery. lots of love x x x


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Thinking of you both, can't imagine what you're going through but I really hope Missy continues to improve and that she is back home with you soon xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you. I desperately hope there's happier news tomorrow, and I'm really sorry that you're having to going through all this xx.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that although there is some progress there are still worrying things too at the same time. I know it must be so hard for you too Fleur sitting there worrying. At the moment though she is getting all the supportive theraphy which is the main thing, and that should help until they get the fluid build up and the infection under control.

Shes been a little fighter all her life Fleur, all of us here are willing her all the strength to carry on and fight like she has always done.

Big hugs to you and for little Missy too. xx


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Thinking of you and Missy xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you again to everyone - it really does help to know that there are people rooting for Missy and understand me 



Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry to hear that although there is some progress there are still worrying things too at the same time. I know it must be so hard for you too Fleur sitting there worrying. *At the moment though she is getting all the supportive theraphy which is the main thing, and that should help until they get the fluid build up and the infection under control.*
> 
> Shes been a little fighter all her life Fleur, all of us here are willing her all the strength to carry on and fight like she has always done.
> 
> Big hugs to you and for little Missy too. xx


I know she is in just the right place and the care she will be getting is excellent - I was really shocked and frightened that she is so much poorlier than straight after the fire  After the fire she was transported to the out of hours service but today she is too fragile.
I always expected her to have a cough and to be more susceptible to infections of the lung etc, just that now it's happened it's a shock.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only just seen this; thinking of you Fleur and sending my very best wishes to Missy xx.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Thank you again to everyone - it really does help to know that there are people rooting for Missy and understand me
> 
> I know she is in just the right place and the care she will be getting is excellent - I was really shocked and frightened that she is so much poorlier than straight after the fire  After the fire she was transported to the out of hours service but today she is too fragile.
> I always expected her to have a cough and to be more susceptible to infections of the lung etc, just that now it's happened it's a shock.


If shes got a very bad infection then that's probably a lot of the problem. Getting strong antibiotics into her intravenously, will get on top of it a lot quicker then an injection followed by oral ones, the diuretic should get rid of the fluid and once that's gone or at least reduced it should make it a lot easier for her and make her feel better too. I should imagine the fact that shes eaten too does say a lot, it might not sound much but when mine have had infections they wont even look at food and have bad lethargy. So it may sound just a small step. but that fact she has eaten now, and is more responsive is a very good step.

Hope over night when the meds have kicked in even more, you will get an even better report tomorrow.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

sending lot of postive vibes for missy. hope she's back home with you soon. x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If shes got a very bad infection then that's probably a lot of the problem. Getting strong antibiotics into her intravenously, will get on top of it a lot quicker then an injection followed by oral ones, the diuretic should get rid of the fluid and once that's gone or at least reduced it should make it a lot easier for her and make her feel better too. I should imagine the fact that shes eaten too does say a lot, it might not sound much but when mine have had infections they wont even look at food and have bad lethargy. So it may sound just a small step. but that fact she has eaten now, and is more responsive is a very good step.
> 
> Hope over night when the meds have kicked in even more, you will get an even better report tomorrow.


That makes sense - last time she wasn't fighting an infection.
The vet was really pleased with her progress but also very cautious about her prognosis. But I'm hopeful


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope that this morning brings some positive news xx.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoping lovely missy had a good night last night and things are more positive this morning


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you managed to get some sleep last night, although I know you must be worried to death, fingers crossed to hear some good news this morning. 

Big hug to you Both xx.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope Missy had a good night and that you managed to get some sleep too. Hoping today brings better news, thinking of you all. X


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Only just read this, hoping lovely Missy had a good night, and that things are looking better for her this morning.
Sending lots of positive thoughts for your way for you both of you, and hoping Missy will be home with you soon.
Take care.xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just seen this I hope she had a good night and is home with you soon


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear Missy has had a set back.
Hope today brings more good news for you both.
Sending truck loads of positive healing vibes wrapped in 
((((((Big Hugs))))))


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just seen this, hope she is feeling slightly brighter today xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope she is feeling a bit better today.. x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I can understand why you are worried and upset she is a little fighter though Come on missy you can do it


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hoping there is good news today


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Very much hoping that todays news is good.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sadly things aren't looking great for Missy -

She will be transported to the out of hours hospital tonight for the weekend

She is continuing on intensive antibiotics for now, if the fluid in her lungs clears and the damage in not too severe she will come home but we will need to be mindful this could easily happen again, and if it did I would have to seriously consider her quality of life.

However there is a real possibility that her lungs are so damaged she would need part of it removed - waiting to hear from the specialist what the realistic long term prognosis and recovery time would be from such an operation as I would never put her through something for my sake.

Sadly I feel we could be saying goodbye - I'm just relieved my niece is home, as they have a special bond, so they can spend a bit of time together at the vets.

I'm just thankful that we were able to offer her a happy home for a couple of years full of love and little adventures


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh Fleur! I'm so sorry! I really hope that doesn't become the case. You have given Missy such a wonderful life.

Thinking of you and big ( ( hug ) )


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Heartbroken for you  Continuing to sent good vibes to Missy - I know whatever decision you make will be the right one xx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know what to say,all my thought's are with you at this horrible time.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Im so sorry thoughts are with you guys. xx


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I have only just seen this - how heartbreaking for you. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry Fleur  keeping everything crossed the specialist gives you the better news.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am oh so sorry. I usually say "stay positive" but sat here in tears it feels hypocritical. 
However,.............. if you can - I have seen wonders as a result.

For all you've been through, I have nothing but admiration for you. Missy couldn't have a more dedicated and loving owner. All credit to you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Am cherishing my memories of her right now. Hoping to make more in the future


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh Fleur that is just heartbreaking for you all. I really hope the specialist has some more options to try for your very special girl.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Am *cherishing my memories of her* right now. Hoping to make more in the future


So many memories worth cherishing - from the first time I saw her happy dance, to the new slim Missy running (and rolling  ) and one of my favourites her leading you on a merry dance (rather sprint) through the forest 

Keeping my tears at bay and my fingers crossed that I will have the opportunity to create more moments.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Miracles do happen and I am hoping there is one for Missy such a brave little girl so full of love She has the best home and the best love any dog could have


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry, My thoughts are with you and Missy xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> So many memories worth cherishing - from the first time I saw her happy dance, to the new slim Missy running (and rolling  ) and one of my favourites her leading you on a merry dance (rather sprint) through the forest
> 
> Keeping my tears at bay and my fingers crossed that I will have the opportunity to create more moments.


I remember my sprint through the wood as if it were yesterday 

Also loved the fact that last time we met she and Alfie felt comfortable enough for her to sit between his front legs and beg together for a chip 

She's created a lot of smiles


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Fleur i'm so sorry for all of you, what a amazing difference you made in Missy's life, she got to be a proper dog. Thinking of you all


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah I'm very sorry that she is so poorly. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear she still isn't out of the woods yet.Sending lots of hugs and well wishes for your beautiful little girl and praying she's soon back home with you and her little buddy.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Missy.
Her picture brought a lump to my throat. She's such a lovely little dog.

Really hope that something great happens and that she does get through this. 

Sending you hugs and Missy lots of kisses xxxxxx
And thinking of you both xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fingers still very much crossed for you and Missy xx.


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

I've just caught up with this. It's heartbreaking the amount of sadness you have been through - I truly hope Missy can pull through this. Everything crossed here


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, no. Poor Missy...she really is my favourite PF pup., 

My fingers are crossed and you are both in my thoughts today.

XxxxX


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Very sorry to hear the news

Keeping fingers crossed that the weekend will work a little miracle.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Still sending positive vibes xx.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just been to visit Missy- Vet said it was OK but is she got too excited I would have to leave - she was really good had lots of cuddles from her in return for scratching her ears 

She will be transported to the animal hospital this evening and she will stay there until she is stable enough to come home
If she can come home she will be on antibiotics for 6 to 8 weeks at which point they will re X-Ray her if the lungs haven't re-inflated with air then we will be looking at the possibility of a CT scan and depending what that showed then possibly removal of part of her lungs (this I'm not sure we could put her through but not thinking about that yet as that is a long way off)
If the X-rays show that her lungs are recovered then it would be ongoing management, steroids and antibiotics if and when she showed any concerning symptoms (again if she were to have another crisis something we would have to carefully think about if and when it happened)

Positives are that her temperature is back to normal, she has a good appetite and her liver and kidney functions are normal 

Negatives she is anemic and there is also concern that the lack of oxygen may of caused damage to her intestines/bowels 

So it is just a case of waiting seeing if she can pull through this crisis and seeing where we go from there if she does.

Thank you all for your continued support and good wishes


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have only just seen this, I am so sorry to hear about Missy.

I hope she pulls through, sending her big hugs from Lucky


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope the improvements are ongoing and you do not have to make that terrible decision, all our best wishes are coming your way


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

What a beautiful dog she is Fleur. Im sending some positive healing vibes. Was she a rescue pooch? I ask because i notice you said you only had her a couple of years.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Good to know there is some improvement come on Missy be strong for your mum


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Doggiedelight said:


> What a beautiful dog she is Fleur. Im sending some positive healing vibes. Was she a rescue pooch? I ask because i notice you said you only had her a couple of years.


Yes she is a rescue girl we got her July 2012 - her history is a little sketchy but we believe she was bought as a puppy and raised in a home environment and then sold for whatever reason un-spade and ended up as a breeding bitch - we know she was at the puppy farmers/BYBs for at least 5 years before we got her.
When she was taken in by the rescue she was twice her body weight had open wounds and bad teeth.
When we got her she could hardly walk as she was still so unfit and overweight and we had to have a lump removed and more teeth out
She has a deformation in her rib cage which is believed to of been caused by being kicked.
In the last 2 years she has been healthy and happy getting up to mischief and enjoying long walks
Sadly she was involved in a house fire September 2014 in which we lost our boy Zipper, Missy was in hospital for a week being treated for smoke damage to her lungs and has been receiving on-going management treatment and our little Lilly came out the house unscathed.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear there's some improvement. 

Thinking of you all and have everything crossed. take care. xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad to hear there is some improvement, and that you have been able to spend some time with her.
Sounds like Missy is a real fighter, reading all she has been through, so glad you found each other.

Thinking of you both and sending lots of positive thoughts your way.
Take care.xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So glad to hear she has improved a bit and hope she can come home to you soon.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Yes she is a rescue girl we got her July 2012 - her history is a little sketchy but we believe she was bought as a puppy and raised in a home environment and then sold for whatever reason un-spade and ended up as a breeding bitch - we know she was at the puppy farmers/BYBs for at least 5 years before we got her.
> When she was taken in by the rescue she was twice her body weight had open wounds and bad teeth.
> When we got her she could hardly walk as she was still so unfit and overweight and we had to have a lump removed and more teeth out
> She has a deformation in her rib cage which is believed to of been caused by being kicked.
> ...


Oh my goodness, what a terrible ordeal for poor Missy. She is one lucky pup to have found you in her life though. To put in all the hardwork you have done to get her to good health and to make her the happy pooch she now is. Im sorry to hear about Zipper  i really do hope Missy has much longer left of which she will be happy and healthy so she can enjoy more time with you xxxxxxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just caught up with this, Fleur.

Glad to hear there's some improvement. Fingers and paws crossed that she makes a full recovery and is home with you soon.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed here as well.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hoping she continues to make good progress Fleur and she's back home where she belongs before you know it


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Good to hear there's a bit of an improvement and that you got to enjoy cuddles this afternoon. Poppy and I have everything crossed for Missy and I hope she has a comfortable weekend with some more good news next week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

I just saw this thread and I am so sorry for you, it must be really heartbreaking to watch your baby struggle. I keep my fingers crossed and hope that Missy will get better. She seems to be a tough little doggie:thumbsup: and improving, so hopefully you will still have lots of happy times with her.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Everything crossed here as well, glad there has been an improvement lets hope it goes on that way and she's home soon. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Missy has still had to stay in Fleur, please though that you could get in and see her.

Hoping that she will respond to the antibiotics and theraphy. I know there may be a long way to go, but try to take each step at a time, and each step forward however tinny it may still be is at least a step in the right direction.

Thinking of Missy and you all.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just spoke to the vet.
Missy had a pretty good night last night. Only needing oxygen for 3 hours in the night.
Ate her breakfast and went dashing out the door to toilet.
A very big IF but if she continues to improve she may come home this evening.
Still a long road ahead but will be good to have her home.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad Missy had a good night n hoping she gets to come home with u n Lily this evening n keeps improving


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

That is good news I really hope she can come home soon


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad that Missy seems to be taking further steps in the direct direction. x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased she is showing signs of improvement. Keeping everything crossed for it to continue and hope she is home where she belongs soon


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for her continuing to improve and coming home soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rachelholmes said:


> Glad Missy had a good night *n* hoping she gets to come home with *u n* Lily this evening* n* keeps improving


Rachel what does the hi-lighted mean.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I've only just seen this, we have all paws and fingers crossed for Missy's speed return home. Thinking of you Fleur, what a worrying time. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so glad she's had a good night, lets home she's well enough to come home very soon. xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That's some tough little cookie you have there....................


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

So good to hear Missy is doing so much better. Fingers, toes and paws crossed here that she can be hime today for tlc by her family.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Rachel what does the hi-lighted mean.


Sorry it's text language words abbreviated 
N means and 
U means you 
Its just habit I'll try write full words to n future


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What a little fighter she is, go Missy :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Only just seen this, poor Missy 

Fingers crossed she's improved enough to come home with you tonight, I'm sure she'll perk up being at home where she belongs x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Wondering if there was any news on Missy


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope she will be home soon. It's tough having them at the vets


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> Wondering if there was any news on Missy


Fleur said she was working today, so we won't hear until later if the little madam is home


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Fleur said she was working today, so we won't hear until later if the little madam is home


Thanks for letting us all know I really hope Missy can come home


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello - just finished work and have spoken to I believe one of the nurses at the vet practice.
The vet was dealing with an emergency so she apologised I hadn't been rung
From what she said I don't think Missy will be coming home tonight but she couldn't tell me as I need to wait to speak to the vet.
She said that Missy was comfortable and settled and had had a good day but she did mention that she had been on Oxygen which if she has then I expect her to stay in longer
All the time she need extra support she needs to stay where she can be looked after 
Hopefully the Vet will get a chance to call soon and I'll give you all a proper update then

And Thank you all again for your continued support


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hoping it's good news Fleur.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It sounds like she's doing well you must be so relieved . Hopefully you have her home soon


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Missy is a fighter Fleur she will be home with you soon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fingers and paws crossed thats is good news when you speak to the vet.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry for the late update 
The Night duty Vet called me when he came on shift at 9pm - he was very apologetic that the day vet hadn't been in touch but is sounds like they sadly had a very busy day so I completely understood. (Missy is at the emergency/out of hours Vet Hospital)

Missy has had a bit of an up and down day - overall she is doing as well as can be expected.
However she has relied on Oxygen several times during the day in short bursts and her tummy is very upset. 

The Vet is positive but guarded - I like the practise because they are kind but straight talking

It very much feels exactly like it did 6 months ago when she was there after the fire - it is a wait and see situation with Missy getting all the support she needs to give her the best fighting chance.

Missy herself has been calm with everything going on around her and happy to interact with staff, she has a wag in her tail and a good appetite.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Sorry for the late update
> The Night duty Vet called me when he came on shift at 9pm - he was very apologetic that the day vet hadn't been in touch but is sounds like they sadly had a very busy day so I completely understood. (Missy is at the emergency/out of hours Vet Hospital)
> 
> Missy has had a bit of an up and down day - overall she is doing as well as can be expected.
> ...


Glad the vet seems quite positive, its understandable he is guarded in situations like this.

If they are giving her very high doses of antibiotics which is likely with the bad infection Im wondering if that might be causing an upset tummy or contributing to it? They can upset the stomach sometimes. Its good that she is interested in things and quite lively and has a good appetite, I know its a away to go Fleur but it sounds like shes fighting back which is good news, I usually worry more when they don't seem to be fighting or want to eat at all.

Hoping tomorrow brings even more steps in the right direction.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She's a little fighter  hope missy is home soon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really hope that Missy is well enough to come home soon


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I know how it is when your little one is at the vets. We need to keep in mind that they are well looked after there. Missy is a fighter and I hope she will be home soon.
Do you visit her at the clinic?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear Missy has been so unwell. The poor mite. Glad to hear she's improving, got my fingers crossed she will be home with u shortly.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am hoping the news today is better and she is still improving and will be home soon.

All best wishes and hugs to you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope Missy is still improving and will be home soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur has asked me to update.

A few lines of Fleurs pm this morning 

"We'll be saying goodbye to Missy tomorrow.
She is not able to manage without oxygen support
She is comfortable today
I will visit her this evening
My heart is breaking"

My heart goes out to Fleur


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got no words, I'm really sad and sorry for you all .

You gave her such a brilliant life, and you could see how happy she was with you xxx.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that Fleur and family have had to make the decision, she was blessed with a wonderful few years of know what fun it is to be a dog in a loving home. 

Thinking of you .


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

How heart breaking for Fleur I really was hoping Missy would improve I am so sorry Fleur has been through so much and now to lose Missy too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

This is just so sad


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Fleur, I am so so very sorry, you gave her all the chances you could and we're all here for you xxx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh no this is heartbreaking. 

So so sorry for you Fleur,you have had such a tough time.

At least she had a lovely life with you,even if it was all too short.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh no  

I don't know what to say except how sorry I am to hear the news.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh Fleur  . At least Missy knew more happiness with you than she would ever have known otherwise. Wishing you strength xxx.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I just don't know what to say Fleur, heartbreaking doesn't even come close. Lots of love to you and your family.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

So so sorry Fleur


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh fleur im so sorry this is heartbreaking , much love to you and your family xxx


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this Fleur, my thoughts are with you all. Xxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So very sorry Fleur, such heartbreaking news.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Fleur I am so so sorry to hear you have to say goodbye to her. I cant imagine what you are going through. You have been an amazing mum to Missy and she knows that. She is sooooo lucky to have found you and I bet if she could have had one wish before you met her, It would have been to have met someone as lovely as you to be her new owner! I hope you can find comfort knowing that she has been the happiest she has been her whole life with you xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so very sorry Fleur - she was one in a million and will be very missed by those who knew her and those of only knew her through PF and your lovely photographs. 

Run free at the bridge lovely Missy.


----------



## malihunt (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry  thinking of you xxx


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no just checked to see how Missy was doin devastated to read this sad news. My thoughts are with you Fleur n Lily 
Run free beautiful Missy xxx


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Fleur. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Such sad news, am so sorry


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry :crying:


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

So sad for Fleur and famliy. Sorry for your loss today, our thoughts and hearts are with you at this difficult time. Many of us have had to be in similar positions and we're here to help you through.
Missy has been a lucky girl to have you and she did so well after the fire. I remember not long since a post with her running around on a walk 
Thinking of you


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so so sorry :crying:


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just come on here to check how Missy is. So sorry to hear the news my heart goes out to you Fleur and all you've been through my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no  so sorry to hear this Fleur


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thinking of you - such sad news x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That's devastating news. Thought I'd come on to see a happy update today  So sorry Fleur. Thinking of you all x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry Fleur  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

Me and Zaros are so sorry to hear the news. Run free Missy. What is left is the knowledge Missy had a wonderful life with you. All our blessings to you now, you did all that was possible. Take care.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is news I wasn't expecting today. I'm so sorry Fleur that your baby has to cross the bridge, but take it into your heart in that you gave her a very happy life.

Thoughts with you and your family. xxx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry. Wish there was something I could say  xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so sorry


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh Fleur I'm so sorry :crying:

After all you've been through too. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Run free Missy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry Fleur  Just so heartbreaking, my thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Devastating news  

I am so so sorry Fleur, I hope you cant take some comfort in the fact that her last few years of life with you have been the best any dog could wish for x


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

What sad and unexpected news, I can't imagine what you must be going through after everything that's happened. Life is so unfair sometimes. At least she will be at peace soon and you won't have to see her suffer anymore.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

So very sorry to ready your sad update, we will be thinking of you tomorrow...big hugs x x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, Fleur! I'm so sorry. 

"A life of a thousand years is no consolation at all, if nothing ever good happens". 

She had a few good years of happiness and freedom. She knows/knew she was very much loved to the end.

Go and find Zipper, Missy. Hugs and sympathies to your hooman family left behind.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

All of us here will be holding your hand and we will be with you tomorrow Fleur I am sure Zipper will be waiting for your little Missy 
I have never met Missy in rl but having rescue Bichons myself I know how these little ones steal your heart I am in tears for you but remember as most have said Missy had the best years any dog could have she was adored and she was loved Not a lot of rescue dogs have had that Praying that you will be strong tomorrow Fleur we will all be thinking about you


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Heartbreaking, my thoughts are with you Fleur xx


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry Fleur, just devastated for you, Missy and of course the whole family.

Was so hoping she would be able to fight this one too.

Thoughts are with you all, xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this was really praying for this little one  after loss of the gorgeous zipper thoughts with you all


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family xxxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping your visit to Missy went as you would wish and that you gave her that cuddle from me.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Her Spirit is strong but her body is weak.....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

:crying: :crying: There just aren't the words...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

:crying( hugs ))


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:

Thinking of you.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh those pics have really gotten to me :crying: She is such a sweet little girl.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Fleur, just no words xx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

:crying:

Oh Fleur, I'm so so sorry. 
Thoughts are with you and your family. Xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful photos , what a dear little furry angel! xxx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Ahhh, bless you both.
So sorry to read about this Fleur 
Massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Look after yourself


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

- Am so sorry. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

So very sorry.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Our appointment is 3pm tomorrow 

There are lots of reasons why we chose not to do it today which I won't go into on an open forum - however the vet assured us she was in no distress and that they would call me if there were any changes at all.

I was glad to be able to visit tonight, today was all about spending time with her and tomorrow will be saying goodbye.

She needs oxygen nearly all the time now, she is still eating, has a wag in her tail and a curious mind - but I am 100% sure we are making the right decision for her.

On our visit after an ear scratch and a snuggle she set off exploring the room following her nose and ended up with her head in the bin in typical Missy fashion









But after that little adventure she was simply worn out and settled back down for ear scratches and snuggles









I only hope these last 2 and a half years have been enough to make up for her previous years


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this Fleur xxx


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww look at her 

We all know quality is far more important than quantity. I've no doubt her amazing life with you has far outweighed the bad in her previous "life".

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

So sorry to read your sad news. Will be thinking of you all tomorrow. x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry, hugs to you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry Fleur, Never doubt for one minute that the last 2 1/2 years have been enough, You could not have done more for her or loved her more, and Im sure Missy above everyone else knows that. 

We have all seen the changes from the sad lost little dog that arrived with you,
into the Happy well cared for little dog of today who has enjoyed life to the full while shes been with you.
She couldn't have done that without all your care and love you have given her.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember her coming into your life, and Im sure 100% that the last two and half years have been the best ever for darling Missy. 

Xx


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Only just catching up on this, and am so desperately sorry to hear your sad news. 


Fleur said:


> I only hope these last 2 and a half years have been enough to make up for her previous years


They will have been, I know it. You have given her a wonderful home and another chance at life, which she's lived to the full by the sounds of it!

Sending you, your family, and dear little Missy my thoughts, sympathy, and love tonight, and over the coming days.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so so sorry to hear this very sad news nothing I can say will make any difference to how you must be feeling right now , my heart goes out to you , your family and lovely little missy


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

So sorry its taken the path it has.

Hold on to the thoughts that her final thoughts are of you, love and security. Her past is her past. You are her now. Thats what matters most to her soul.

Thinking of you today xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thoughts with you all today and sweet missy she is going to join handsome zipper  will shed a tear for this sweet little girl


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry Fleur. Missy has had an idyllic life with you and I'm sue she knows how loved she is.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thankyou for the lovely pictures of your beautful girl.
So sorry to read your sad news, but I hope you can find strength in knowing that Missy had a wonderful life with you and your family, knowing that she was truly loved.
Safe journey to the bridge Missy.
My thoughts are with you all, take care.xxx


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure she's been very happy with you the last few years and you've done everything you can for her. I hope today is as painless and peaceful for you all as is possible x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

So sad to hear this news, a massive hug from me and The Terrors xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you all today


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you today.. x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

So sorry to read your sad news.

My heart is breaking for you.

Go safely Missy, knowing just how much you are loved and how many hearts you have touched!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been thinking about you and Missy all day today. 

I am sure her last 2 1/2 years with you have been amazing and definitely made up for all the years she lost before she found you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping today went as you would have wished for Missy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So very sorry, thinking of you today.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

only just seen this, I am so sorry.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so very, very sorry ....run free Missy.
Fleur , she had wonderful family and best that any dog had can wish for.


----------

